# 2004 Sentra with the 1.8 engine and I am getting a persistent P0011 code



## Carl1965 (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a 2004 Sentra with the 1.8 engine and I am getting a persistent P0011 code about the timing being over advanced. I have a after market crank and cam sensor in it. I don't know what else I can try other than buying a nissan crank and cam sensor. I also had a fuel pump put in but we used a Delphi fuel pump and the guy who put it in said they are good. A couple years ago the Nissan dealer told me the car needed a timing chain. Now it is running like a new car other than this stupid code. The man who put the timing chain in said my engine was clean and looked new on the inside


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Most of the time the main cause of the P0011 code is dirty or sludgy engine oil. However the P0011 code can also be caused by the following:

● Harness or connectors
(The intake valve timing control position sensor cir-
cuit is open.)
● Intake valve timing control position sensor
● Accumulation of debris to the signal pick-up portion
of the camshaft


----------

